# Wireless Networking

## mornindew

Hi all,

       I have just finished setting up Gentoo for the first time and I have a dumb question about wireless.  Right now only wired connections work on my computer.  I just downloaded and installed the broadcom firmware driver for my card and also the b43-fwcutter.  How do I set up my computer to connect to wireless networks (WEP, WPA, and MAC Filtering).  When I run ifconfig I can only see my loopback and my wired connection.  

I installed WICD and that seems to work for my wired connection.  It still doesn't seem to see my wireless networks.

Thank you for all your help.

----------

## disi

I usually use "wireless-tools" that comes with "iwconfig" to display the wireless extensions.

for WEP just use:

```
emerge wireless-tools

iwconfig br0 essid myaccesspoint key mysecretstuff

ifconfig br0 192.168.1.23/24

route add default gw 192.168.1.254

echo "nameserver 192.168.1.254" >> /etc/resolv.conf

```

br0 = interface displayed by iwconfig, could be also wlan0 etc.

essid = your ssid

key = passphrase

192.168.1.23/24 = network IP you assign to the card

192.168.1.254 = router IP

You could also use dhcpcd or dhclient instead of ifconfig...

here is the wireless networking guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

for wpa you should use wpa_supplicant...

If iwconfig doesn't show any extension, then it is a problem with the module. Regarding that module it should be called b43.

please check: 

```
lsmod | grep b43

modprobe b43
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for the B43 driver, you need this :

```

# emerge net-wireless/b43-fwcutter

$ cd /home/your_user

$ wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

```

After that, make sure that your have this

```

--- Wireless

{M}   Improved wireless configuration API (NEW)

-*-   Wireless extensions

[*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files (NEW)               

<M>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers                                                                                       

<M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                                                   

Rate control algorithm selection  --->                                                                                     

[*]Enable LED triggers (NEW)        

<M>   RF switch subsystem support  --->   

        <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector   

Section Device Drivers

--> Network Device Support

  --> Wireless LAN

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

<M>   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

Section Cryptographic API

-*-   Cryptographic algorithm manager   

-*-   Authenc support           

-*-   CBC support   

{*}   ECB support   

-*-   HMAC support             

-*-   MD5 digest algorithm

<M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm     

-*-   SHA1 digest algorithm 

<M>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm         

{*}   AES cipher algorithms         

<M>   AES cipher algorithms (x86_64)       

{*}   ARC4 cipher algorithm           

-*-   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms   

Section Device Drivers

--> Sonics Silicon Backplane 

{M} Sonics Silicon Backplane support

-*- Support for SSB on PCI-bus host

[ ] SSB debugging

-*- SSB PCI core driver

```

If you changed something, then recompile your kernel and reboot

After that :

```

$ cd /home/your_user

$ tar xvjpf broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

# cd /home/votre_usager/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/kmod}}

# b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta.o

# ls -l /lib/firmware/b43

```

Finally, reboot and post this :

```

# dmesg | grep -i b43

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## mornindew

So I get to the step where I need to cd /home/votre_usager/broadcom-wl.4.178.10.4/kmod.  I obviously don't have a user votre_usager but mine was unzipped to /root.  The bigger problem is that I don't have a kmod directroy in my untarred broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.  I tried to run the command "b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta.o" from /root/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux and the error that I get is:

```

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by 643-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5sum blah blah blah

```

_

Am I running the command from the wrong location?  What could be causing the MD5Sum error?  Thank you very much for your help.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, it's

```

cd /home/your_user/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/kmod

```

----------

## d2_racing

And did you try :

```

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/wl_apsta.o

```

----------

## mornindew

I did try that and that didn't work.  

I don't have a folder named "kmod" in my broadcom folder.

If I cd into /root/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux (the location where wl_apsta.o exists) and run "b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o" I get the error:

```

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5Sum bb8537e3204a1ea5903fe3e66b5e2763.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# ls -la /root/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/

# ls -la /root/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux

```

----------

## mornindew

d2_racing,

       Thank you for your response.  Here is the output from that you asked for.

```

gentoo linux # ls -la /root/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/

total 20

drwxr-xr-x 4 craig ssmtp 4096 Feb 19  2009 .

drwx------ 6 root  root  4096 Nov  5 04:57 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 craig ssmtp  246 Feb 19  2009 README

drwxr-xr-x 2 craig ssmtp 4096 Feb 19  2009 config

drwxr-xr-x 2 craig ssmtp 4096 Feb 19  2009 linux

gentoo linux # ls -la /root/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux/

total 27792

drwxr-xr-x 2 craig ssmtp    4096 Feb 19  2009 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 craig ssmtp    4096 Feb 19  2009 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 craig ssmtp 1432012 Feb 19  2009 wl.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 craig ssmtp 8185623 Feb 19  2009 wl_ap.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 craig ssmtp 9900134 Feb 19  2009 wl_apsta.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 craig ssmtp 8875011 Feb 19  2009 wl_sta.o

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Now do this:

```
cd /root/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux/ 

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/wl_apsta.o 
```

That will load the following files to /lib/firmware/b43:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    18 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g0bsinitvals4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g0bsinitvals5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2680 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g0initvals4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1858 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g0initvals5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g1bsinitvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g1bsinitvals5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2056 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g1initvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1858 2009-08-27 17:42 a0g1initvals5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 2009-08-27 17:42 b0g0bsinitvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    18 2009-08-27 17:42 b0g0bsinitvals4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 2009-08-27 17:42 b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2056 2009-08-27 17:42 b0g0initvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2680 2009-08-27 17:42 b0g0initvals4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1858 2009-08-27 17:42 b0g0initvals5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   158 2009-08-27 17:42 lp0bsinitvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2052 2009-08-27 17:42 lp0initvals13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1320 2009-08-27 17:42 pcm4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1320 2009-08-27 17:42 pcm5.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26600 2009-08-27 17:42 ucode11.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24424 2009-08-27 17:42 ucode13.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20080 2009-08-27 17:42 ucode4.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22088 2009-08-27 17:42 ucode5.fw

```

On the next reboot, your wireless adapter should become aware of the outside world.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Once you do that, can you post this :

```

# dmesg | grep -i b43

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## mornindew

Thank you all for your help.

When I run the command "b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_aptsa.o

```

gentoo linux # b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta.o

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5sum bb8537e3204a1ea5903fe3e66b5e2763.

```

dmesg | grep -i b43 It looks like my b43 didn't install properly

```

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)

input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input11

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode5.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

```

ifconfig -a

```

gentoo linux # ifconfig -a                                                      

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:22:f9:64:13                         

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:22ff:fef9:6413/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:656 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1271 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:439768 (429.4 KiB)  TX bytes:162581 (158.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:18

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1090 (1.0 KiB)  TX bytes:1090 (1.0 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ce:47:16:e5

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-CE-47-16-E5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig

```

gentoo linux # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

iwlist scan

```

gentoo linux # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ls -la /lib/firmware/b43

```

----------

## mornindew

So I think that we are getting to the root of the issue.  I don't have a b43 folder in my /lib/firmware.  Should that have been created when I ran "emerge b43-fwcutter"?

----------

## cach0rr0

don't know if this is an option for you, but...

set up layman, and add the "pentoo" overlay

they have an ebuild for

```

* net-wireless/b43-openfwwf [1]

     Available versions:  ~5.1

     Homepage:            http://www.ing.unibs.it/openfwwf/

     Description:         OpenBroadcom Firmware

```

might do what you need? 

I've not used it, so someone else would have to comment on its performance.

----------

## d2_racing

The b43 driver will work pretty well, you only need to figure out what is going on and he will be good to go  :Razz: 

----------

## mornindew

So we are getting close, I downloaded broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.  After untarring I copied it to the /lib/firmware folder.  I could then cd into /lib/firmware/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/.  From there I could run the command "b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o".  After a reboot I can now see networks in WICD but I cannot successfully connect to any of them.  I get the error:

Unable to obtain IP Address.

Do you have any recommendations for determining what could be causing the problem.

Is WICD the recommended application for managing my wireless networks, if not then what is?

Thank you again for all your help, Craig

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, after a fresh reboot, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i b43

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## mornindew

Here is the output that you asked for.  Thank you for your help.

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

cd /etc/init.d && ls -la 

```

gentoo ~ # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la 

total 260                           

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov  4 05:25 .

drwxr-xr-x 66 root root  4096 Nov  6 16:47 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 Nov  1 23:16 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 Nov  3 20:48 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1171 Nov  3 22:26 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Oct 27 11:13 bootmisc 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Oct 27 11:13 checkfs  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Oct 27 11:13 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Oct 27 11:13 clock    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Oct 27 11:13 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   586 Nov  1 23:48 consolekit 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Oct 27 13:17 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Nov  3 21:33 cupsd      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Nov  1 23:38 dbus       

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Nov  1 07:58 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 Nov  1 23:14 device-mapper                      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Nov  1 23:27 dmcrypt                            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Nov  1 23:14 dmeventd                           

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Nov  1 07:58 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Oct 27 12:06 gpm                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 Nov  2 00:05 hald                                   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Oct 27 11:13 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Oct 27 11:13 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Oct 27 11:13 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Oct 27 11:13 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Oct 27 11:13 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Oct 27 11:13 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 Nov  3 19:16 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 Nov  3 19:16 mysqlmanager

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Nov  1 07:56 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Oct 27 11:13 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Oct 27 11:13 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Oct 27 11:00 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Oct 27 11:13 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Nov  1 23:16 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Nov  3 21:32 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Oct 27 11:25 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Oct 27 10:07 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Oct 27 11:13 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Oct 27 11:46 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Nov  1 07:58 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Nov  3 21:32 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Oct 27 10:07 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2309 Nov  3 20:49 slpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 Nov  3 18:59 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1898 Nov  1 08:57 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5788 Oct 27 11:14 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2579 Oct 27 11:14 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2680 Oct 27 11:14 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   683 Oct 27 11:14 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Oct 27 11:13 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Nov  1 08:59 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   435 Nov  4 05:25 wicd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5311 Nov  2 00:01 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   339 Nov  2 00:01 xdm-setup
```

ifconfig -a 

```

gentoo init.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:22:f9:64:13

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:22ff:fef9:6413/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:222 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:125038 (122.1 KiB)  TX bytes:26356 (25.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:18

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:252 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:252 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:18024 (17.6 KiB)  TX bytes:18024 (17.6 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:ce:47:16:e5

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:640 (640.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-16-CE-47-16-E5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig

```

gentoo init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz

          Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

dmesg | grep -i b43 

```

gentoo init.d # dmesg | grep -i b43

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)

input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input11

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed soon (official deadline was July 2008).

b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input12

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed soon (official deadline was July 2008).

b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input13

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed soon (official deadline was July 2008).

b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

```

iwlist scan 

```

gentoo init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

#ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## d2_racing

We really need to make the latest firmware working, because of that :

```

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed soon (official deadline was July 2008).

b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website. 

```

----------

## mornindew

I agree.  I went back to the firware site.

I am using version linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 so I downloaded http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2.  I ran the steps below and I am getting the error below.

emerge --unmerge b43-fwcutter

emerge b43-fwcutter

wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

cp -R broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5 /lib/firmware

cd /lib/firmware/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/drivers

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o

Error:

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5sum 80c7bb743de4025f57ac7166dac7bc4a.

----------

